# Staying In Malaysia for 3 months and visiting Other Countries?



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Hi need a bit of advice or a website I might refer to.
simple question my son lives and works in Kuala Lumpur and we are going out to stay with him for 3 months well 86 days
We would like to visit some of the other countries nearby maybe come and go 3 or 4 times during the stay
would that cause us any problems with immigration????

Thanks


----------



## Snarplett (Apr 20, 2013)

paul44 said:


> Hi need a bit of advice or a website I might refer to.
> simple question my son lives and works in Kuala Lumpur and we are going out to stay with him for 3 months well 86 days
> We would like to visit some of the other countries nearby maybe come and go 3 or 4 times during the stay
> would that cause us any problems with immigration????
> ...


You get between 1 month or 3 months depending on how you get to Malaysia. You can request a 1 month visa, then head to Thailand, Vietnam, Singapore (a bit expensive), and others during your visit. When you fly/drive back into Malaysia, request for a month. 
You'll be fine.


----------

